

A front row seat to Steve Jobs’ career, by Robert Scoble. - kirillzubovsky
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/08/25/a-front-row-seat-to-steve-jobs-career-by-robert-scoble/

======
psychotik
I'm surprised there is no mention of Jonathan Ive needing to step up. I think
he's got a lot of Steve's aesthetic senses, and also has some of the same
unquestioned authority/credibility that Steve does.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Take a look here - <http://www.cringely.com/2011/08/cupertino-two-step/>

